# amphetamine equipment



## captain-colo (May 17, 2022)

Hello I have messaged a few experts but not had a reply regarding buying equipment but not had any reply? Can anyone help?


----------



## ASheSChem

our experts have a lot of work with us 

buy what do you want? what equipment you need?


----------



## captain-colo

Hello thank you for your reply can I message you privately?


----------



## ASheSChem

yes but i am not an expert; and in public a lot of guy can try to help you maybe


----------



## captain-colo

I just need everything to do larger scale stuff so I will hold off until one of the experts get back to me I know they will probably be busy with the site, thanks mate


----------



## ACAB

captain-colo said:


> I just need everything to do larger scale stuff so I will hold off until one of the experts get back to me I know they will probably be busy with the site, thanks mate



captain-coloThe first counter question will be whether you have also successfully performed the synthesis at laboratory scale and you are familiar with everything.


----------



## Mclssmxxl

Appropriate plastic barrel, cooling by barrel-in-barrel.Condenser with a pipe inside a bigger pipe, the outer section insulated from the system with silicone or something else appropriate, fitted with water in and water out, really easy.
Or batch reacor if budget allows, mister Patton has a great thread on them.


----------



## captain-colo

Pennywise said:


> The first counter question will be whether you have also successfully performed the synthesis at laboratory scale and you are familiar with everything.



PennywiseHello mate, the truth is, its probably the only thing I have not been involved with in the drug trade lol but I have a great opportunity to make some stuff on a bigger scale, I just need someone that can tell me absolutely everything I need to make a good batch on a bigger scale and guide me through the steps, budget isn't a problem, I'm a beginner but fast learner, it would be much appreciated if I could get some solid guidance, obviously I would try it on a smaller scale to begin with, but anyone that helps me with this I don't mind giving them something


----------



## captain-colo

Mclssmxxl said:


> Appropriate plastic barrel, cooling by barrel-in-barrel.Condenser with a pipe inside a bigger pipe, the outer section insulated from the system with silicone or something else appropriate, fitted with water in and water out, really easy.
> Or batch reacor if budget allows, mister Patton has a great thread on them.



MclssmxxlThank you mate please read my next post if u can help?


----------



## captain-colo

captain-colo said:


> Thank you mate please read my next post if u can help?



captain-coloSorry I meant my last post


----------



## dark_side_of_chemistry

captain-colo said:


> Sorry I meant my last post



captain-colospeak to priv. write what you want to make amps or other substances. I will help you complete all the equipment


----------



## ACAB

captain-colo said:


> Hello mate, the truth is, its probably the only thing I have not been involved with in the drug trade lol but I have a great opportunity to make some stuff on a bigger scale, I just need someone that can tell me absolutely everything I need to make a good batch on a bigger scale and guide me through the steps, budget isn't a problem, I'm a beginner but fast learner, it would be much appreciated if I could get some solid guidance, obviously I would try it on a smaller scale to begin with, but anyone that helps me with this I don't mind giving them something



captain-coloHi. In other words, throwing a big batch out of nowhere as if we were baking a cake. That's going to be difficult, I think even for the experts here, you're actually going to need people on your hands, who have the experience to throw a big batch out of their sleeve, and do it at your site. You won't be able to do it alone I think, without doubts about your ability to learn or your skills at all. Contact the experts directly, tell them what you have and what you intend to do, maybe there is a solution.
I wish you luck in your endeavor.


----------



## Mclssmxxl

captain-colo said:


> Sorry I meant my last post



captain-coloTell us what you’re missing or where you have trouble understanding.


----------



## captain-colo

captain-colo said:


> Thank you mate please read my next post if u can help?



captain-coloSorry I meant my last post


Mclssmxxl said:


> Tell us what you’re missing or where you have trouble understanding.


Thank you mate


----------

